# Headed out today Any body want to go?



## GrandpaBen (Apr 29, 2013)

I buy all except your live bait I am married, 61, live in Seabrook Taking my 17 ft CC Bonita pics in profile send message or call 512-656-7879
I dont wade fish out of the boat probably fish Seabrook flats or Dickinson bay
Thanks 
Ben


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

So how did you do? I wish I would have seen this earlier. I would have went with you.


----------

